# Water Matters



## cfaye3char (Sep 20, 2015)

I live in a place where we have trouble with the water quality. People don't like to drink it and they don't give it to their pets. I don't cook with it or brush my teeth with it. The govt. tests our water twice a year, I will try to remember to save the test results. My water leaves a white stain on everything and smells like a swimming pool. At this time I am not putting Vince the betta in that stuff. Right now I am using Deer Park spring water, it is a underground spring so they say and he is hanging tuff. I have the API liquid test kit but it is taking awhile caught a cold......work,Vince, me, cold hands full.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

Try install a house used RO plant.


----------

